# Wie modern seht ihr fern? (Reim xD)



## NCphalon (21. März 2010)

Moin, wollt ma wissen auf welchem Stand der Technik ihr Fernseht^^

EDIT: Hab mich vergessen^^

[x] CRT Fernseher + Digitales Signal (DVB-C)


----------



## Wargrown (21. März 2010)

[x] CRT Fernseher + Digitales Signal (DVB-T)


----------



## Superwip (21. März 2010)

Äh... meist PC + Digitales Signal (DVB-T), naturgemäß mit 1050 × 576 16:9 PAL... aber auf einem Full HD Monitor ^^

Na ja wenigstens gibts Blue- Rays in der gewünschten Auflösung


----------



## feivel (21. März 2010)

LCD mit Full HD und DVB-S und DVB-T allerdings empfang ich noch kein HD TV ich nutz das für Blu-Rays

äh..dvb-t hat keine so hohe auflösung wie oben angegeben sondern 720x576 oder mit Balken niedriger 


im schlafzimmer steht aber noch ein 4:3 CRT mit einem DVB-T Receiver.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. März 2010)

[x]Full HD 52" Plasma + Digital

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ray94 (21. März 2010)

[x] Flachbildfernseher (1080p) + Digitales Signal


----------



## Erzbaron (21. März 2010)

[x] CRT + Analog

Mein alter aber großer (71cm) CRT tuts noch ganz tadellos, DVB-T oder Digitales Kabel gibts hier wo ich wohn (Vorort von Osnabrück - Gretesch) nicht, noch nichtmal DSL 1000 

Außerdem wird die Glotze sowieso fast nur von den Katzen genutzt ... ich sitz lieber vorm PC


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (21. März 2010)

Schlafzimmer--->37"Plasma (Panasonic) Analog-Kabel...
Wohnzimmer---->42"Lcd (Philips) Digital DVB-T...

Hätte bei beiden aber am liebsten Digital Sat...aber Vermieter erlaubt das leider nicht.


----------



## bobby (21. März 2010)

[x] Flachbildfernseher (1080p) + Digitales Signal  (Sat-S2)


----------



## Two-Face (21. März 2010)

[X]_CRT Fernseher + Analoges Signal_

Flachbild kommt erst irgendwann mal.


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2010)

[x] Flachbildfernseher (1080p) + Digitales Signal


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. März 2010)

Flachbild (1080p) mit analogem Signal... weil es sich im Osten nicht lohnt, DVB-T anzuwenden und Satelit etc. ist mir zu teuer...


----------



## Chris (21. März 2010)

[x] 720p und DVB-S2


----------



## herethic (21. März 2010)

[x]Flachbildfernseher + Analoges Signal

CRT ist doch Röhre,ne?


----------



## feivel (21. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> [x]
> 
> CRT ist doch Röhre,ne?




korrekt.


----------



## Ezio (21. März 2010)

Flachbildfernseher (1080p) + Digitales Signal


----------



## Wincenty (21. März 2010)

zu Haus 42" Plasma mit günstigem Analog-reciever
und bei der Tante gibt's auf 37" LED Full-HD Wissensendungen (Discovery-HD, NationalGeographic-HD, History-HD,...)


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. März 2010)

[x] CRT Fernseher + Digitales Signal (DVB-T)


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. März 2010)

[x] _Flachbildfernseher + Analoges Signal

Fern gucke ich nicht oft und dann brauche ich dafür auch kein extra Scharfes Bild. Auch die Anlage wird nicht dazugeschaltet. Erst bei einer DVD oder BluRay wird alles hochgefahren. Digitales Fernsehen ist mir zu teuer, da ich es kaum nutze.
_


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. März 2010)

Mir fehlt die Option "Ich schaue kein Fernsehen" ^^

Wenn es doch mal sein muss weil Samstags DSDS  oder Boxen kommt schaue ich über meinen PC fern (24" TFT, analoge TV-Karte vom Sperrmüll)


----------



## Pokerclock (21. März 2010)

Flachbild 720p + Satellit Analog

Ich sehne den Tag herbei, wenn Analog endlich abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## Octopoth (21. März 2010)

[x] CRT Fernseher + Analoges Signal

Die Kiste läuft höchstens 30min am Tag und solange sie noch läuft wird auch nix neues gekauft.


----------



## boss3D (21. März 2010)

[X] _CRT Fernseher + Digitales Signal (DVB-T/C/S/S2)_

Ist halt das alte Gerät meiner Eltern im Wohnzimmer, aber ich Fernsehe ohnehin nichts außer einmal die Woche CSI Miami. Deswegen brauche ich auch nichts anderes ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast12348 (21. März 2010)

Da fehlt mir ne Auswahlmöglichkeit 

Beamer + DVB-C allerdings noch in 576P ( Receiver bietet keine möglichkeit für 720 oder 1080 )


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. März 2010)

Ich vermisse ein paar Optionen für Leute, die am PC schauen. 

Ich liege zwischen zwei Optionen:
[X] Flachbildfernseher (1080p) + Digitales Signal 		 		 	
[X] Flachbildfernseher + Analoges Signal

Deshalb: > [X] Flachbildfernseher (1080p) + Analoges Signal ^^


----------



## NCphalon (21. März 2010)

@GR-Thunderstorm: PC ≠ Fernseher, es geht hier nur um traditionelles Fernsehen

@Mod: Füg mal einer bitte noch "Sonstiges + Analoges Signal" und "Sonstiges + Digitales Signal" hinzu

@Fernsehverweigerer: Ihr bekommt keine Abstimmöglichkeit, hier gets drum wie ferngesehen wird un net ob.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (22. März 2010)

Wohnzimmer Rückprojektion + analoges Kabel
Schlafzimmer Röhre + analoges Kabel


----------



## majorguns (22. März 2010)

[x] Flachbildfernseher (1080p) + Digitales Signal allerdings nur recht wenig, wenn ich von ner Arbeit komme mal Two and a half Men und Abends zum Einschafen meist N24 oder irgendwelche Reportagen aufm 40"


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. März 2010)

> @Fernsehverweigerer: Ihr bekommt keine Abstimmöglichkeit, hier gets drum wie ferngesehen wird un net ob.



Bestimmte Gruppen auszuschließen macht die Umfrage aber völlig sinnlos, da das Endergebnis überhaupt keinen Wert hat, eben weil ein Teil der User ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## feivel (22. März 2010)

es ist keine wissenschaftliche umfrage aber: zielgruppen orientierte umfragen, in denen man bestimmte anderen gruppierungen ausschließt sind durchaus üblich


----------



## Jan565 (22. März 2010)

[X] Flachbildfernseher + Analoges Signal

Digital DVB-S wird erst kommen, wenn mein Lieblingssender nicht mehr auf Analog sendet. Ich sehe auch nur 1 Stunde in der Woche Fern, noch ein Grund nicht auf Digital zu gehen. Ist auch viel zu teuer. DVB-S Reciver 30€ mit HD-Tuner bist locker 150€ los.


----------



## chefmarkus (22. März 2010)

[x] CRT Fernseher + Digitales Signal (DVB-T/C/S/S2)

ein schön großer RöhrenTV, allerdings mit 100Hz und Flachscheibe - das reicht noch ne ganze Weile zum glotzen.


----------



## call_911 (22. März 2010)

LCD-Fernseher: Sony KDL-40S2000
Satreceiver: Digitalbox Imperial Satbox HD

Und immernoch seeeehr zufrieden damit

Gruss Sepp


----------



## feivel (22. März 2010)

chefmarkus schrieb:


> [x] CRT Fernseher + Digitales Signal (DVB-T/C/S/S2)
> 
> ein schön großer RöhrenTV, allerdings mit 100Hz und Flachscheibe - das reicht noch ne ganze Weile zum glotzen.



zum fernsehen schon.


----------



## fuddles (22. März 2010)

Na ich musste erst ma nach CRT googeln. Nennt man das nicht Röhre....

[x] Flachbildschirm ( 720p ) + digitales Signal


----------



## feivel (22. März 2010)

ja....so nennt man das auch..


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. März 2010)

[x] CRT Fernseher + Analoges Signal

Mein Phillips macht aber schon Probleme, ist ja auch schon 8 Jahre alt und dann wird sich ein Flachbild geholt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. März 2010)

[x] Flachbildfernseher (1080p) + Digitales Signal 

MFG Jack


----------



## feivel (22. März 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> [x] CRT Fernseher + Analoges Signal
> 
> Mein Phillips macht aber schon Probleme, ist ja auch schon 8 Jahre alt und dann wird sich ein Flachbild geholt.




8 jahre ist eh schon ein gutes alter..

ok...ich hab nen schwarzweissröhrenfernseher irgendwo der lebt immer noch 

aber aber...meine samsung röhre der vorgänger vor dem lcd die hatte nur 6 jahre auf dem buckel und hat dann alles mit übelstem grünstich dargestellt...
das erste mal aufgetreten beim anschluss einer wii, dann ein halbes jahr später die simpsons in grün


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. März 2010)

Ja so ein ähnliches Prob hat er jetzt auch nur in rot.


----------



## feivel (22. März 2010)

sehr schön...bei uns fings langsam an, und trat ab und zu auf...und dann wurds häufiger


----------



## SuEdSeE (22. März 2010)

Einmal nen Sony Bravia mit digitalsignal
und im schlafzimmer nen alten Grundig aber auch mit digitalsignal


----------



## NCphalon (24. März 2010)

Is schon interessant, mittlerweile scheinen die Flachen die CRTs zunehmend abzulösen...


----------



## Dr. Jekyll (30. März 2010)

Flachbild und digitaler Anschluss sind's bei mir. Jetzt müssten nur noch ein paar Sender mehr in HD senden, aber das wird wohl noch dauern...


----------



## kreids (23. April 2010)

[X]  Flachbildfernseher (1080p) + Digitales Signal

einfach nur ein geiles Bild!! (mit einem LED TV !)


----------



## V!PeR (22. Juni 2010)

[X] Flachbildfernseher (1080p) + Digitales Signal


----------



## Flotter Geist (22. Juni 2010)

[x]_Flachbildfernseher + Analoges Signal ......was bei dem Fernsehprogramm ausreichend ist.
_


----------



## Superwip (22. Juni 2010)

oh lol hab ich ja schon mal gepostet- lösch mich plz


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

[X]CRT Fernseher + Digitales Signal
dvb-t hier, leider. technisch aber echt ein rückschritt. ich habe z.b. beim dritten programm wetterabhängig tagelange totalausfälle, obwohl ich mitten in schwabing wohne und ne antenne aufm dache habe. analog hatte ich solche probleme nie. :/


----------



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

nächste Woche [x] Flachbildfernseher 1080p


----------



## Kaktus (22. Juli 2010)

[X] Gar kein Fernseher

Läuft nichts was mich interessiert oder sehenswert wäre.


----------



## Leopardgecko (22. Juli 2010)

[x] CRT + DVB-C

Solange mein Röhren-TV noch gute Bildqualität liefert, sehe ich keinen Grund, auf einen Flachbildfernseher zu wechseln, zumal mir 720p/1080p zur Zeit Null Vorteile bringt.


----------



## stefan.net82 (22. Juli 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> [X] Gar kein Fernseher
> 
> Läuft nichts was mich interessiert oder sehenswert wäre.


 
find ich auch. 
schau schon ein Jahr nicht mehr fern...


----------



## Low (22. Juli 2010)

[X] Flachbildfernseher (1080p) + Analoges Signal 

Hab nur einen einfachen Reciver: ASR 625 HDMI


----------



## TwilightAngel (22. Juli 2010)

[X] Gar kein Fernseher


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Juli 2010)

[X]Flachbildfernseher + Analoges Signal 
Nämlich auf meinem PC TFT. Aber ist nicht viel im Gebrauch meine TV-Karte, läuft wenn dann mal so nebenbei.


----------



## joraku (31. Juli 2010)

[x] CRT Fernseher + Digitales Signal (DVB-C)

Aber äußerst selten, dafür mit fettem Sound.

DVD's eher am PC, was fehlt ist ein Blue Ray Laufwerk.
Die Auflösung von DVD Filmen ist ja selbst mit 1680x1050 nicht mehr sehenswert.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. Juli 2010)

CRT Fernseher + Digitales Signal (DVB-S)


----------

